# Creative EP-630 VS Sony MDR-XB30EX VS Creative EP-600. Which one is better.



## Shivang Goley (Mar 7, 2015)

I want to know which earphones are better Creative EP-630 or Sony MDR-XB30EX or Creative EP-600 in both BASS and CLARITY, I want to buy earphones specially for music. I already have Creative EP-630 and Creative EP-600 and willing to buy Sony MDR-XB30EX which may better than these two. Should I buy *Sony MDR-XB30EX* for overall performance in music, movies and other effects.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2015)

Shivang Goley said:


> I want to know which earphones are better Creative EP-630 or Sony MDR-XB30EX or Creative EP-600 in both BASS and CLARITY, I want to buy earphones specially for music. I already have Creative EP-630 and Creative EP-600 and willing to buy Sony MDR-XB30EX which may better than these two. Should I buy *Sony MDR-XB30EX* for overall performance in music, movies and other effects.



Best of 3: Buy Sony MDR-XB30EX In-Ear Extra Bass Stereo Headphone (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd go with either Cowon EM1 or Soundmagic ES18.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Get this and enjoy Buy Sennheiser CX 180 Street II In-Ear Headphone (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2015)

Got the Sony MDR-XB30EX delivered to me yesterday, just 2 days after placing the order.

I had been using the Xiaomi Piston Mi 2 prior to this, and other than that I've used the Cowon EM1 but only for a day, borrowed from my friend.

To be honest, when I unpacked the thing, plugged it into the Z Ultra, and  played a hindi song ( Kick- Hangover ), I was terribly dissapointed. The bass was so overwhelming ( not in a good way at all ) it ruined the song. The highs were completely imperceptible , all the tones were accompanied by a deep obnoxious bass.

I tweaked the equalizer settings quite a bit to finally get the sound to my linking, somewhat.

I used the Sony headphones on my Nokia 108, and it sounded surprisingly good on it. The earphone compensates for the lack of processing of the audio maybe.

Finally, I used the headphones with my Micromax Yu. Sound is quite good, I am using the Musixmatch player. But it is very difficult to recommend IEMs among the ones you mentioned, very few people might have had the opportunity to use all of them.

English songs, trance and EDM, sounded really well on the Sony XB30EX, really well. Hindi and Bangla songs ( the mainstream ones which are loudly played on the streets), too much forced bass. 

The Cowon EM1 in my opinion is, 'moderate', in all aspects, and that is what many people want, so you won't go wrong with those, however, each IEMs have their own pros and cons, select according to your needs and tase in music.


----------

